# Let's Talk Zombie Make-Up!



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

I just found out we're going to an all-zombie party the Friday before Halloween. Do any of you have good examples of zombie make-up? What are the colours most typically used? I'm thinking purple, black, white and green??

By the way, I know I could just watch some zombie movies for inspiration, but they don't talk about how to actually DO the make-up and that's what I need help with.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

This is one I did for my son last Halloween. I bought one of those Reel FX latex appliances..9 bucks I think..It was the Vampire one. Once I attached it, it looked more Zombie -like, so I went with it. Yellowish/green makeup blended with a purple around the eyes and sunken flesh...fake blood added to give him that "Just ate dinner" look. Requires spirit gum which comes with the appliance.


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> This is one I did for my son last Halloween. I bought one of those Reel FX latex appliances..9 bucks I think..It was the Vampire one. Once I attached it, it looked more Zombie -like, so I went with it. Yellowish/green makeup blended with a purple around the eyes and sunken flesh...fake blood added to give him that "Just ate dinner" look. Requires spirit gum which comes with the appliance.


Dam thats sweet


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, it's weird..Those appliances are available at Spirit or Party City...Many times, those appliances look like something else then they say it's for. Another Reel FX appliance I got was a "Goul"..looks more like a rotting corpse, so I'm using it as a ground breaker prop.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Dont forget the koolaide mix gelatin gore its a favorite of mine , i used the green and purple in that "injury stack" you get at party city , thats what i used for me zombie make up for al and i last year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you have pics?


----------



## Xen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Couple of links*

I'm also planning as dressing as a zombie this year. Here are a couple of links to sites I've found to help with the makeup.

http://www.phillyburbs.com/zombies/costume.shtml

http://zombies.tomwalsham.com/costume.html


good luck.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I would be afraid to use another reel fx character kit after my experience with the dark lord kit.

I think the woochie corpse kit looks pretty sweet, their latex is much sturdier.

http://store.cinemasecretsonline.com/fx014.html


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I went the more economical route.
Wore old jeans, old flannel shirt, used zombie makeup kit, messed up my hair, added some cob webs, & sprinkled flour in my hair & over myself. The cheap zombie makeup was great! It included a tube of crackel makeup, that cracked more as it dried.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That crackle stuff is great. It's amazing the effects you can get from the less expensive stuff.


----------

